# Anyone testing New Years Eve?



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi

I thought I would see if I could find anyone else crazy enough to have a 2 week wait over Christmas, is anyone else testing on New Years Eve? I had ET today and I had 2 compacting morulas transfered on day 5 (slightly disappointed that they hadn't got to blasts) but praying that this is 3 fresh cycle lucky! It's also test date the day after our first wedding anniversary, thats got to be lucky right?!

I haven't been on FF much this cycle so any ladies in a similar situation?

Sticky vibes to all!

Emma x


----------



## little bean (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Emma,  I'm testing Dec 31st!! Have you looked at holiday hopefuls? There are a few girls on there who will be testing on NYE, but I haven't introduced myself, just stalking.... I struggle to keep up with it, it's a very busy thread. It's good to hear what others symptoms are though....
I had day 3 transfer on saturday (18th) 2 x 8 cell embies on board!!!    

Take care LB xx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi LB

No I haven't looked at holiday hopefuls, I will go and have a look, I always struggle to keep up too when it is too busy, maybe I will go and have a look later (although today I suppose to be working from home, so must not spend too much time on FF!) Are you working or are you off for Christmas now?

Have you had any symptoms yet? I'm sure those embies are snuggling in tight!    

Sending sticky vibes to you Emma xx


----------



## Annabell (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Em and Little Bean can I join you?

I also had two embies transferred on Saturday and the clinic told me to test NYE so that I can get more progesterone if I need it. We're away for New Year, so I've just been given progesterone in case I need it - fingers crossed!

I'm already going a bit mad with it all - I'm sure my (.)(.) are much more sore than last time and I've got a weird 'bubbling' feeling in my tum, but I know from experience that this is just as likely to be all in the mind   , as  much as it is a sign of a BFP. Have you guys been getting any symptoms yet? Are you likely to be tempted to test early?

I've had really mixed feelings about having 2WW now as in some ways it's great as Christmas means life is very busy, but at the same it's going to be doubly hard if things don't go to plan.
    that we all get lovely BFP's Xxx


----------



## little bean (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Em and Annabell,
I've been really lucky to have already been off work over a week   My employers know about my IVF treatment and have been very supportive. I find it very easy to sit back and relax while DH does everything! I'm feeling very protective of my embryos and myself this time. Last time I went straight back to work after ET. I took it easy, but still stressed about doing a good job, not doing anything too physical and anything else I could stress about!  
Until today I felt very heavy, and achy but that could have had something to do with being bunged up. I took something for that last night, and feel much better today.  My boobs have been sore since started stims, not so bad now but not comfortable to lie on at night. Really struggling to sleep at night, maybe that's because I'm doing nothing during the day....
I'm telling myself that embies are snuggled in now, so I can stop worrying about them just floating around in there!
Sending sticky vibes for BFP's      xx LB xx


----------



## Barbee (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi ladies, 
Testing 31st too. First Tx, so everything is so wooaaaaahhhh!
Had loads of aches and pains and bled a couple days after ET so taking it extra easy now. Sounds like you girls are doing well and full of PMA. 
As for the craziness of 2WW over Xmas for me it will really help take my mind of of this twinge snd that so I say bring on that Turkey...just in case I'm eating for 3 (had two emboss put back)...well it will be my excuse for stuffing my face!
Good luck to you all.
Come join us on the holiday hopefuls. It's busy but it's great to have people going through the sane emotions as you at the same time.  It keeps me sane!


----------



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey Ladies, 
I'm testing NYE too!! Going slightly mad on the lead up to it though I have to say!!!  
I haven't had any symptoms Is that good or bad? I am using Cylogest pessaries and has AF type pains before transfer- those are still around... anyone else using them? I feel rather delicate but apart from that, I feel better than I did on Monday (ET Day) 

Do you think it will have embedded into the lining by now? I haven't had a any spotting , some people say this is from it bedding in nicely, I know we are all different, but I want every symptom if you know what I mean.

I am also on the Holiday Hopefulls forum! It's a massive support on there! would recommend having a look, if you can keep up! It's very busy.

Sending you all lots of sane thoughts! 

Have a lovely day!

Geobenji


----------



## Annabell (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey girls just wanted to say Happy Christmas to you - as we're off to spend Christmas with my parents and won't have internet access.

So, hope you have a great Christmas and that the festivities help to relieve at least some of the suspense and worry! Geobenji I'm going a bit mad too - don't worry about not having implantation bleeding - not everyone has it. 


 to everyone Xxx


----------



## linzy (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello Im testing on NYE and im going mad its 18 days for me but im sure by now that I won't wait that long!! Im day 10 now and I hadn't had any pains until last night and they felt abit like AF cramps so im a little worried today


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everybody,

There is loads of us testing on NYE!!! I thought I would be the only one as when I had ET my clinic told me I was the very last ET of 2010!!!

Linzy - 18 days, is that from ET or EC? That seems like a long time!! I understand that AF type cramps can be normal for a BFP for don't worry, hang on in there and try and stay sane, over half way there now 

Annabell - Have a very Happy Christmas too with your parents, hopefully the festivities will take your mind of things  I have mega sore boobs put have had every time and I keep thinking I get pain in my tummy but like you I don't know what is in my mind either! I'm going to try and hang out to test date but I have always tested early, so who knows, hopefully I will be good  

Geobenji - I haven't had any symptoms either, I'm using 2 cyclogest a day and 100ml gestone (the killer muscle injection) the other days, the last 2 cycles I haven't made it to OTE, so I am very bloated! I know what you mean about symptoms you just want to know it has worked! 

Barbee - Eating for three sounds like a good plan, I am definately doing that, now I have finished work I may be able to keep up with the holiday hopefuls, or at least say hi 

Little Bean - Lucky you be_ing _for the past week, my employers are supportive about mt treatment also, but being on my 4th cycle, I feel there is a limit to the amount of time I can take off, I have just had 2 days off this time, ET and EC but it definitely has helped that we are now off for Xmas so I don't feel too guilty!I'm sure that they are snuggling in tight now 

I have very sore (.)(.) today and some tiny aches and pains, praying that they are starting to bed in, Fred and Ginger are 7 days old today, so hoping that they are getting comfortable 

Sticky vibes for us all  

Emma xx


----------



## Annabell (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey girls how are we all doing? Hope you're all staying positive? I was a bit naughty this am and POAS - got a BFP!!!!! Wishing the same to you all too Xxx


----------



## little bean (Apr 22, 2010)

Annabell - CONGRATULAIONS!!!!   So happy for you! What an amazing feeling it must be?! 
I want to test now, feeling impatient.... We were at parents for Christmas and got back last night. Now all we can do is wait...... I have AF- like ache in my tummy and a little pale brown discharge in my knickers. What's the result going to be?.... really    it's positive. please, please, please ......  Not long to go now girls!! Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Annabell - Congratulations that is amazing news   

Little bean - Good luck for tomorrow, I am    that it is positive for you    

Good luck to all the other NYE testers    

Unfortunately for me, I am not feeling positive, I have had pink discharge TMI, sorry, since last night and I am sure that AF is only being held at bay because of the progesterone, i will test in the morning but expect it to be a BFN for me, again   This is my 4th 2ww and it is such a killer but I just can't give up the thought of my own family.

Emma xx


----------



## little bean (Apr 22, 2010)

Annabell - Congratulations!!

Emma - Have you tested? Please let us know how you've got on.   for you.

We did test this morning, and got BFP !!!! can't quite believe it. Please snuggle in little one. xxx


----------



## em31178 (Jul 7, 2008)

Little bean - Congratulations, that is amazing news   

Unfortunately it was a BFN for us this morning, which wasn't totally unexpected, I am totally gutted as this was our 3rd fresh go, 5th cycle and we have never got a BFP. We will book our follow up next week and then will probably go again March/ April time! Off to drink some wine!

Happy New Year to you all.

Emma xx


----------



## little bean (Apr 22, 2010)

Emma - I'm so sorry, sending you loads of    .  Stay strong, you and DH take care of each other. Have a hot bath, drink lots of wine, and have a good cry. Tomorow is a new year, start fresh and positive. With each treatment, new lessons are learnt. Just think 2011 will be your year. I'll be watching and    for you.  xx LB xx


----------



## Annabell (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Girls thanks for all your warm wishes

Little Bean - congrats to you - here's to a happy and healthy 8 months for both of us Xx

Em - I'm so sorry for your news honey - don't give up, there's always hope....take care of yourself


----------

